# My PT140



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's a couple of pics of my PT140 Mil Pro. So far I have about 350 rds though it and it hasn't missed a beat. This will my CCW when my CHL comes through. It's hard to believe I found this great gun used at gun show for $285.


----------



## RobinsTech (Dec 7, 2009)

good gun....great buy!


Good luck

:smt1099


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

thats a damn good price


----------

